#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Learn to Speak English Deluxe 10 - Interactive Tutorial

## zero2lyn

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Learn to Speak English Deluxe 10 DVD-ISO | 2.25 GB
Genre: Learn English
Info

Cel mai bun curs de invatare a limbii engleze! Invatati sa vorbiti, sa cititi si sa scrieti cu incredere si naturalete! Cuprinzand echivalentul a doi ani de lectii de engleza, Learn To Speak English Deluxe ofera o solutie de studiu convenabila si usor de inteles. Fie ca doriti sa plecati in concediu, sa calatoriti in interes de serviciu sau doriti sa va largiti cunostintele de limba engleza, programul Learn To Speak English va permite sa va atingeti scopurile cu siguranta.
Facilitati speciale: Tehnologia de recunoastere a vocii; Inregistrarea si redarea vocii; Organizarea planului de studii; Monitorizarea progresului; Dictionar audio; Filme educationale; Lectii si resurse aditionale pe Internet.
Pune accent pe: pronuntie, vocabular, ascultat, vorbit, citit, scris si gramatica.
Cutia si manualul sunt localizate in limba romana (o parte din lectii fiind traduse in limba romana!)

Sistem minim necesar:
P 166 MHz, 32 MB RAM, 125 MB HDD, Win 95/98/Me/2000/XP/Vista/Win 7

Unlike most language software programs, Learn to Speak? English teaches the language from the ground up. It not only immerses the user in the language, but it provides extensive grammar lessons as well. The course is equivalent to a 2-year college course in English! Each Lesson contains a vocabulary list, story, dialogue, grammar topic, conversation lab, and exercises. Also included are fun games to break the monotony while strengthening and reinforcing learning. Speech recognition technology allows users to test their knowledge and perfect their accents with immediate feedback from the computer.


Included with the Learn to Speak:
English software is a 115-page workbook for practicing away from the computer.

What is the Best Way to Learn English? In order to truly learn English, you must learn to do four things:
* Learn English grammar
* Learn English vocabulary
* Be able to listen to and comprehend the English language
* To be understood by others when you speak English

Learn to Speak? English is designed with these four things in mind. Unlike many other language software programs, Learn to Speak? English does much more than help you memorize words. Using a step-by-step process, you learn both vocabulary and grammar rules. Then, using the speech recognition technology, you can test your proficiency in speaking and understanding English.

Learn to Speak English 10 includes the following features:
* 40 Lessons
* Speech Recognition
* Games & Crossword Puzzles
* Audio Course
* iPOD and MP3 Lessons
* Printed Reference Book
* Personalized Lesson Plans
* Diagnostic Pre test
* Practice Workshops


* Advanced Online Courses
* Online Cultural Resources
* PDA Dictionary
* Printable exercises
* 1 convenient DVD-ROM
* Bonus MP3 Audio Tour

0- Load the ISO image and Copy the content on your Hard Drive
1- Burn the Content of "kurulum" in DVD
2 -Install the program then u go to extras and install Quick Time (located also in kurulum folder)
3- After you install the program Copy Chapter Libraries Movie from the DVD in this link <CD Drive> : SetupProgramFilesFoldereLanguage
Learn To Speak English 10Data to C: Program FileseLanguageLearn To Speak English 10Data
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



See More: Learn to Speak English Deluxe 10 - Interactive Tutorial

----------

